# camping with a toad



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,info please, is it easy to find a campsite in spain with a toad behind, do you have to leave the toad outside ,or has a campsite got big pitches, recommendations would be nice,denia calpe area would be nice, only if you been there and done it would be very helpfull.regards happypre65. :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camping*

Hello,

Camping Al Mafra has larger pitches. Saw lots of toads on the pitch

Alfaz Del Pi is the location with Albir, Altea and Calpe nearby.

There are two campsites in Javea. But smaller pitches (especially Narajal)

There is an Aire type place at Denia.

TM


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

In December I saw four motorhomes with "toads" at La Torretta, Benidorm. One was french registered.


Ian


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

We are "toad-free" but in an 8metre van which has caused some problems as, now in February, all the larger pitches seem to be full with over-winterers (especially German in huge MHomes) who are here until March at least. We are in Kiko Park in Oliva which has large pitches one side of the site and smaller the other. We managed to pitch diagonally on one pitch and then luckily moved to a vacated large pitch. Many long-termers seem to use very cheap local car hire. Toads / hire cars are either parked on pitches, on the site roads or outside in a car park where there is plenty of room. 
We couldn't get into sites at Altea or Calpe. Both full except in the case of Altea, 2 small unpleasant pitches between trees and in the shade.

This is our first trip abroad in the winter and I am surprised how busy the sites are. We spent 4 nights in a car park at one waiting for a pitch! Apparently there are plenty of spaces when everybody goes home for Spring in N Europe!


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are at Marjal in Guardamar, both here and at the new site the pitches are large enough for most units plus the toad, in my opinion it all depends on how big the pitches are.

Cavaqueen


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

we camp all the time with a toad and have never had a problem, we are nearly 9 metres long and have not had a problem. The new aires at Denia and Calpe are full at the moment, We are at Marjal Costa Blanca at the moment and there is about 10 acres to choose from.

One word of warning have plenty €20 notes to pay the fines ( A frame ) I've been done again

Loddy :wink:


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Camping Calpemar in Calpe allocates you a pitch and you can put your van, car, trailer, tent, dish, etc on the pitch anyway you choose, as long as you stick within the confines of your pitch.

Very nice campsite, only been open 3 or 4 years with excellent facilities.

Mike


----------

